# Cloud chasing coil builds



## Puff Daddy (25/10/15)

I recently started building nano coils to speed up my ramp up times and increase heat i.e. more vapor, however now I only get like 3 hits before I need to juice up, but the wicks are still saturated at the bottom.

I tried wicking around the coil, but then the vapor is junk, and I tried to lower the coils in the juice well, but nothing seems to work.

So if someone has any suggestion I would appreciate it


----------



## wazarmoto (25/10/15)

Post some pics. Show Dem builds


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/10/15)

Hey there man. Have you ever watched the nano dragon cool build. If not go have a look at it on RIP trippers channel. I think it might be what you are looking for


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/10/15)

*nano dragon coil build


----------



## TommyL (25/10/15)

If clouds is what you're after then you need atleast a 3mm id IMO with a decent gauge of wire.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (25/10/15)

Hi @Puff Daddy 
What RDA's are you using and what wicking method?

I run my RDA's @ +- 0.28 Ohms 44.4watts - 48.0watts
(24g - 2.5mm ID with 6 wraps)
And always "Scottish Roll" method for wicking RDA's.

I don't cloud chase specifically, but I do love me cloudy days!
And the I never seem to be lacking with that build.
(Running in my Mutation X v4, Fishbone and Velocity mini)

To note: clouds increase with good side airflow, so the RDA you use is nb.
Also I fire for +- 1sec before I actually vape to take the ramp up into consideration.
And I agree with the replies above:
Get some visuals in here, so that we can get a good look, or at least post up the specific specs of your build


----------



## Puff Daddy (25/10/15)

I tried the nano dragon, but I don't get the vapor, I'm using 22gauge so I guess thats the problem


----------



## stevie g (25/10/15)

22G is no good in my experience it gets too hot and retains too much heat maybe if I had a mutation X or phenotype L I could handle 22G. 

My favourite cloud chasing build is parallel wrapping nothing beats the surface area while keeping wire gauge up for quick ramp up and ramp down. I recommend 28G for parallel builds. 

Only thing left to try is a Clapton coil but I'm not sure if it is worth the investment. I hate coils that retain heat. 

Maybe someone with more experience in Claptons will chime in.


----------



## ET (25/10/15)

Also, what mod are you using with your rda?


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Scottish Roll


+1 on the Scottish roll, visuals here... 
Looked like he had an ID of ~3mm, if you read the comments they also say *not* to tuck a ton of cotton underneath the coil, coil must breathe bro.


----------



## Puff Daddy (25/10/15)

I'm using a penny mod and a vortice rda


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/10/15)

I chase with 22g only. 5 wraps of 22g 3mm ID. Comes out to 0.15ohms. It's the perfect build for just enough surface area, perfect resistance, and perfect ramp up time. That's for mech mods. 


That's a mech cloud. 

Regulated mods clouds I go with either 24 dual twisted wires or 22/24 twists, because of the high power you push and the insane surface area, you get really good clouds.

like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

Marvellous clouds and super photos @Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Puff Daddy , take note, Yusuf wears a Cloud Chasing Legend medal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/10/15)

One last thing, And MOST IMPORTANTLY, use SAFE BATTERIES!!!!! Sony vtc4/5, LG he2/4, and Samsung 25r smurfs. Stay away from all efests when you decide to chase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## eviltoy (25/10/15)

If you want heat and easy clouds fused claptons are a winner. Dual 24g core with 36g outer. Winner winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dylan Knight (2/11/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> One last thing, And MOST IMPORTANTLY, use SAFE BATTERIES!!!!! Sony vtc4/5, LG he2/4, and Samsung 25r smurfs. Stay away from all efests when you decide to chase
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you have me worried @Yusuf Cape Vaper I just got efests


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/15)

I tend to keep it simple.



*24AWG Kanthal A1 6 wraps per coil with a 3.5mm ID. 0.27-0.32 ohms *
(Depending on leg length and atty) Usually run this build at between 65W-75W but it solid to 100W and beyond. Decent amount of surface area, so cloud density is good. Cloud size is more down to airflow, and inhale/exhale technique. Maybe I'm odd, but I find it easier to blow big clouds when listening to loud music.

I have also been playing with claptons.



*26AWG core with 32AWG shell Kanthal A1 6 wraps per coil with a 3.5mm ID 0.45-0.55 ohms*
(Again dependant on leg length and atty) I run this at the same sort of power levels as the other build, it tends to retain heat a little longer, and is more prone to spit back. Aside from that performance is mighty similar.

If you're using a regulated mod, things like surface area and heatflux become more important than how you wrap the coil and what specific wire you choose to use IMHO.

*But things I've learnt. *
- Bigger ID coils tend to wick better and handle more power without frying your cotton

- You want to pay more attention to heatflux than to overall wattage, heatflux is basically achieving the same heat that you'd get from using a thick wire at high wattage, at lower wattages, the reason to pay attention to this is to get better battery life, and it'll also reduce the amount of work the board in your device has to do. 26AWG, is totally reasonable for big clouds, if done right. More commonly 24AWG is a happy medium.

- Mech mods are in pain in the ass when you start wanting to pull lots of power, you have to clean contacts, and recharge batteries frequently.

- Providing you're not in a cloud comp, being cloudy on the daily is much more practical using a dual 18650 based regulated mod. Preferably a series box, because they tend to be more efficient and offer better battery life than parallel boxes.

- Regulated cloud chasing also tends to be a lot safer than chasing on mechs, since there are various protections built into regulated box mods.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

